# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ محمد طاهر الكيالي – العالم المحدث الفقيه اللغوي

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الشيخ محمد طاهر الكيالي – العالم المحدث الفقيه اللغوي
**بقلم فياض عبسو

*

*الشيخ محمد طاهر الكيالي*
*( العالم المحدث الفقيه اللغوي )*
*( 1281 ـ 1363 هـ / 1864 ـ 1944 م )*
*نسبه ومولده:
هو العلامة الكبير الشيخ المحدث الفقيه الأصولي اللغوي الأديب المتكلم  النظار السيد محمد طاهر ( منلا الكيالي الإدلبي الرفاعي الشافعي الأزهري،  مفتي إدلب ونقيب أشرافها ورئيس علمائها ومدرسها العام،*
*ابن السيد عبد القادر بن السيد محمد (  دفين الشام ) ابن السيد أحمد الكيالي ( الشهير بالمنلا ) ابن السيد محمد بن  السيد أحمد بن السيد الأستاذ الشيخ إسماعيل الكيالي الرابع ( دفين الزاوية  النورية بإدلب.. )*
*ووالدته السيدة خديجة بنت السيد محمود، وهي امرأة عابدة، حافظة للقرآن الكريم.*
*ولد في مدينة إدلب،( والتي كانت تابعة لمحافظة حلب حتى الستينيات من القرن العشرين الميلادي، ثم أصبحت محافظة مستقلة ).*
*دراسته وشيوخه:
حفظ القرآن الكريم وتعلم الكتابة على يد أحد القراء في إدلب، ثم حضر على  عمه الشيخ أحمد منلا الكيالي، فقرأ عليه مبادئ اللغة العربية، والفقه  والتوحيد، وحضر كذلك على بعض علماء إدلب، ومنهم ابن عمه، الشيخ محمد  الكيالي، الشهير بالنائب، والشيخ عمر الشعار.*
*ثم رحل إلى مدينة حلب، ولازم دروس العلماء هناك، وتلقى عنهم العلوم الشرعية و علوم اللغة العربية.
ومنهم الشيخ العلامة المتكلم حسين الكردي، والشيخ شريف الكردي، والعلامة  الشيخ الفقيه اللغوي الشاعر المقرئ محمد بشير الغزي، قاضي القضاة، والعلامة  الكبير الشيخ الفقيه محمد الزرقاء، والعلامة الشيخ عبد السلام الترمانيني،  وغيرهم، وكانوا يتفرسون فيه النجابة والذكاء.*
*إعفاؤه من الخدمة العسكرية:
وحينما طلب للخدمة العسكرية، وهو في سن العشرين، وكانت الحكومة العثمانية  منحت لطالب العلم خاصة، إذا أدى امتحاناً لخمس سنوات ونجح وأخذ شهادة،  فإنها تعفيه من الخدمة العسكرية، فكان الشيخ محمد طاهر، رحمه الله، قد أدى  امتحاناً، ابتداء من سنة ( 1302 هـ )، إلى خمس سنوات، منها سنتين في  اللاذقية، وثلاث سنوات في حلب، وكانت اللجنة الفاحصة، تتعجب من ذكائه،  حينما كان يجيبهم على أسئلتهم بكل جرأة، في جميع العلوم التي قرأها، وتفوق  على الطلاب الذين يؤدون الامتحان معه،*
*وقد نجح ولم يذهب للعسكرية.
إجازاته العلمية:
لديه إجازات من علماء في مصر والحجاز ودمشق.
وممن أجازه، الشيخ العلامة المحدث محمد بدر الدين الحسني، والشيخ محمد بن  جعفر الكتاني الحسني، والشيخ عبد الرحمن الشربيني، والعلامة الفقيه محمد  بخيت المطيعي الحنفي، مفتي الديار المصرية، والشيخ عبد الجليل بن عبد  السلام برادة المدني، والشيخ أحمد بن الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن الشيخ عبد الله  المنكا باوي الجاوي الشافعي الإمام والخطيب في المسجد الحرام، والشيخ حسين  الحبشي با علوي الحسيني المكي، والشيخ بسيوني بن بسيوني بن حسن عسل الحسني  الإدريسي الأزهري، والشيخ محمد البنا الحنفي الأزهري، والشيخ أبو الحسن عبد  الفتاح بن الشيخ مصطفى الأديب المحمودي اللاذقي، والشيخ محمد صالح بن محيي  الدين الصوفي اللاذقي، وكان قاضياً في إدلب سنة ( 1315 هـ )، وتدبج مع  الشيخ يوسف الدجوي، والشيخ طنطاوي جوهري.*
*أقرانه وتلاميذه:
كان للشيخ أصدقاء في كل بلد، في تركية ولبنان ومصر وسورية، وغيرها من  البلاد العربية والإسلامية، أبرزهم العلامة الشيخ الفقيه أحمد الزرقاء،  والشيخ محمد أبو الهدى الصيادي، والشيخ المفسر طنطاوي جوهري، والشيخ الكبير  يوسف الدجوي..*
*ومن تلاميذه: ولده الشيخ حسن، والذي تولى  الإفتاء في إدلب بعد والده، والشيخ سليمان المصري، والشيخ المحدث محمد  نعمان الحبوش ( مختار المشايخ، كما يسميه الشيخ المحدث محمد عدنان بن الشيخ  محمد الغشيم، ويداعبه الشيخ العلامة أحمد القلاش بقوله: أنت فهيم ولست  غشيم..) وقد كتب الشيخ نعمان حبوش ترجمة طيبة عن شيخه محمد طاهر الكيالي،  وهي موجودة عند ولده الأخ عبد الحكيم حبوش..*
*رحلاته ومكانته العلمية:
حُبِّب إلى الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى، السفر ولقاء العلماء والأدباء، وكان  كلما ذهب إلى بلد من البلاد، التقى مع جلة علمائها وأدبائها، وناقشهم في  باب من أبواب العلم والأدب، وكان له القدح المعلى، في الحوار والمناقشة،  وكان ينال إعجابهم، بذكائه ونباهته.. وقد زار الأستانة عدة مرات، بدعوة من  صديقه الشيخ محمد أبي الهدى الصيادي، وكذلك زار لبنان وفلسطين ومصر  والحجاز..*
*زيارته لطرابلس الشام:
ففي سنة ( 1304 هـ ) سافر إلى / طرابلس الشام / ونزل في ضيافة العلامة  الشيخ عبد الغني الرافعي، وحضر درساً للشيخ عبد الغني البارودي، وكان يقرأ  في صحيح البخاري، في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:” وجعلت لي الأرض  مسجداً وطهوراً.. ” وبعد الانتهاء من الدرس، رجع في معية الشيخ البارودي،  إلى بيت مضيفه الشيخ الرافعي، وتدارس معه هذا الحديث الشريف، وقال له: يا  سيدي، خطر لي في حديث الدرس، أن الصلاة في مسجد الضرار، هل تصح كما في ظاهر  الحديث، أم أنها غير صحيحة، لقوله تعالى:*
*( لا تقم فيه أبداً ) ؟ فقال له الشيخ  البارودي بعد أن فكر قليلاً : ينبغي النظر يا أستاذ، في هذا النهي هل يعود  لذات العبادة، فيقتضي فسادها، أم لأمر خارج، فلا يقتضي فسادها، ولم يجزم  بالجواب، وهذا من ورعه وفضله، لأنه كان علامة. قال الشيخ طاهر: وبعد خمس  عشرة سنة، رأيت الإمام ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله،*
*ذكر في شرح الهمزية: أن الصلاة في مسجد ضرار لا تصح.
يقول الشيخ طاهر رحمه الله: وحضر عندنا الأستاذ الشيخ عبد الباقي الأفغاني،  ومعه مؤلفات له، فيها رسالة في أصول الفقه، فقلت له: يا أستاذ، لأي شيء  إذا أكل الصائم ناسياً لا يبطل صومه، وإذا صلى ناسياً النجاسة في ثوبه لا  تصح صلاته ؟ فقال له الشيخ: ما الجواب عندكم ؟ فقلت: ذكر الفقهاء أن  الأحكام إما أن تكون تكليفيه، ككون الشيء واجباً أو مندوباً أو حراماً أو  مكروهاً أو مباحاً، وهذه لا يضر فيها النسيان،*
*إذ ليس في وسعه ألا ينسى، والله تعالى  يقول:( لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها )، وإما أن تكون وضعية، ككون الشيء  شرطاً أو مانعاً أو صحيحاً أو فاسداً أو سبباً، وهذه الأحكام وضعية لا فرق  فيها بين العمد والنسيان، فالطهارة في الصلاة شرط في صحتها، فهي من الأحكام  الوضعية، التي نسيانها كعمدها، فسر الأستاذ من هذا التحليل الفقهي  الأصولي.*
*زيارته لاستانبول:
وفي سنة ( 1306 هـ ) ذهب مع خاله الشيخ محمد محيي الدين الكيالي، ومع بعض  أبناء عمه إلى الأستانة مقر الخلافة العثمانية، ونزلوا في ( بلطجي خان )،  وكان وقتها لم يتعرف على الشيخ محمد أبي الهدى الصيادي، مستشار السلطان عبد  الحميد الثاني، فأخذهم خاله ليزوروا والي حلب السابق، جمال باشا السفاح*
*حيث كان بينهما صداقة ومحبة، ولما دخلوا  عليه رحب بهم، وأراد الباشا أن يتعرف عليهم، فسأل الشيخ محمد محيي الدين،  عن أسمائهم، فعرفه عليهم، ولما وصل إلى الشيخ محمد طاهر، قال للباشا: هذا  ابن أختي، محمد طاهر، طالب علم، انظر إلى شيخ الإسلام، فإنه يضعه في جيبه..  فضحك الباشا ورحب بهم مرة ثانية.*
*لقاؤه بجمال الدين الأفغاني ومناقشته:
وذهب إلى الأستانة مرة ثانية سنة ( 1310 هـ ) وتعرف على السيد المصلح جمال  الدين الأفغاني ( الإيراني ) الذي كان في ضيافة السلطان عبد الحميد، وكان  يلتقيه كل يوم جمعة، ويعاتبه إذا تأخر عن زيارته، ويشيعه إلى باب الغرفة  حينما ينصرف من عنده، وكانا يتدارسان العلم، وقد أعجب السيد جمال الدين  بالشيخ محمد طاهر، وسأله مرة، هل قرأت المنطق ؟ فقال له: نعم.*
*فقال: لم أر فيه فائدة، فإن النحو يحفظ  اللسان عن الخطأ، والهندسة لحفظ المقادير، والحساب لضبط العدد، وأما المنطق  فيقولون: إنه يعصم الذهن عن الخطأ في التصور والتصديق، مع أننا نرى الرازي  منطقياً سنياً، والجبائي منطقياً معتزلياً، والطوسي منطقياً شيعياً،  واليهودي منطقياً، والنصراني منطقياً، ولم يجمعهم المنطق على معتقد واحد،  فكيف يعصم الذهن عن الخطأ في الفكر ؟!*
*فقال له الشيخ محمد طاهر، لو كان أرسطو  حياً لما وسعه إلا إتباعك.. فإن الطبيب عليه بذل العناية بما يوافق القواعد  الطبية، وليس عليه حفظ الحياة، على أن الخطأ قد يكون من اشتباه الظنيات  باليقينيات، كأكل اللحم فإنه قبيح عند البراهمة، وحسن عند غيرهم، وقد صار  عند الفريقين من اليقينيات، فاستحسن الأفغاني جوابه.. وحينما اجتمع  الأفغاني بالسيد محمد أبي الهدى الصيادي، شيخ الإسلام في الدولة العثمانية،*
*قال له: إن ضيفكم الكيالي أستاذ في المنطق، فأمروا نجلكم حسن خالد بك، أن يقرأ عليه المنطق،
فقرأ عليه الشيخ متن الايسغوجي، وكتب له شرحاً وجيزاً عليه..*
*وحضر مرة السيد أبو الهدى الصيادي، عند  الشيخ طاهر وهو يدرس ابنه المنطق، فأراد الشيخ طاهر أن يقوم احتراماً للسيد  أبي الهدى، فأمره بالجلوس، ومتابعة الدرس، وقال له: جئنا لنستفيد منك،  فامتثل الشيخ الأمر وتابع درسه، فسر الشيخ أبو الهدى هو ومن معه، بما رأى  وسمع من علم الشيخ طاهر، رحمهما الله تعالى.*
*جرأته في قول الحق:
وكان الشيخ جريئاً في النصيحة وقول الحق، مما جعله يلقي كلمة بعد صلاة  الجمعة في الجامع الذي يصلي فيه السلطان عبد الحميد، رحمه الله تعالى، فبعد  أن نزل الخطيب من على المنبر، صعد الشيخ طاهر المنبر، والسلطان في مقصورته  أمام المنبر، وألقى نصيحة للسلطان ومن في معيته، فوقف على باب المنبر  اثنان من العسكريين، ولما نزل أخذاه باحترام إلى دار الحكومة، وسألوه عن  قصده من هذه المحاضرة، فأجاب الشيخ بكل شجاعة: لا أقصد منها غاية دنيوية،  سوى النصيحة لخليفة المسلمين ومن معه، فأخذوا عنوان إقامته، وخلوا سبيله،  ولم يطلبه أحد بعد ذلك.*
*اجتماعه بالعلامة عبد الرحمن الكواكبي:
وفي سنة ( 1313 هـ ) اجتمع في حلب، وكان برفقة ابن عمه الشيخ محمد الحاج  حسين الكيالي، شقيق الشيخ مصطفى، نقيب أشراف حلب، وقائم قام الجامع الكبير،  أقول: اجتمع في بيت الشيخ الأديب صديق الجابري، بالشيخ العلامة المصلح عبد  الرحمن الكواكبي، والسيد نافع باشا الكواكبي، وتدارس معهم في علم المنطق،  ونال إعجابهم.*
*نزوله في ضيافة أبي الهدى الصيادي:
وذهب مرة للأستانة، ومعه شرح على منظومة العطار في علم النحو، ألفه باسم  الشيخ السيد أبي الهدى الصيادي، ليكون سبباً للتعارف، ولما ذهب إلى بيته،  وسال البواب عنه، قال هو في دار الحكومة،*
*وبعد يومين ذهب إليه مرة أخرى، ولما قابله  رحب به كثيراً، فقال له الشيخ طاهر: حضرت إلى منزلكم العامر منذ يومين،  فوجدت البواب، كما قال الشاعر:*
*ولقد رأيت بباب دارك جفوة فيها لحسن صنيعكم تكدير
هي جنة الفردوس يا أستاذنا لكن بــبــابها مـنـكر ونكير
فغضب على البواب، ووبّخه، وقال: سبحان الله ! كلما وصيته بالتلطف مع أهل الفضل، يخالفني،
ثم أمر الشيخ طاهر أن ينزل في ضيافته..
كما شرح للشيخ أبي الهدى قصيدته التي يمدح فيها شيخه الكبير محمد مهدي  الرواس، رحمه الله تعالى، وصحح له بعض الأخطاء في النسب، فتقبلها الشيخ  بقبول حسن وشكره على ذلك، وأهداه نيشاناً عثمانياً مثلثاً، وطبعها على  حسابه ونفقته، وذلك في سنة ( 1317 هـ ).
زيارته لشيخ الإسلام في الدولة العثمانية:
وفي الأستانة، زار شيخ الإسلام السيد جمال الدين، وعرفه بنفسه، فقال له  السيد جمال الدين: هل يوجد عندكم مدارس علمية ودينية ؟ فقال له: إن انتشار  العلم عندنا قائم بهمتكم وبواسطتكم، فرد عليه: بواسطة مولانا أمير  المؤمنين، فقال له الشيخ طاهر: إنكم سيد العلماء، فقال: أنا خادم نعال  العلماء، فقال له الشيخ طاهر: استغفر الله، فقال مثنياً على فضيلة العلم  وأهله: كنت اطلعت على عبارة وأظنها للفخر الرازي أو الإمام الغزالي، كان  إذا فهم مسألة من المسائل العويصة أثناء مطالعته، كان يقوم ويرقص فرحاً  بها، ويقول: أين أبناء الملوك من هذه اللذة.
وفي الأستانة، اجتمع مع علمائها وأدبائها، ومنهم العلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن  الهندي، الذي كان ضيفاً عند السيد أبي الهدى الصيادي، وجرت بينهما مباحثات  علمية، وسُرَّ كل منهما من الآخر.*
*اجتماعه بعلماء الآستانة:
وكذلك اجتمع بالأديب المصري المشهور حسن حسني باشا الطويراني، صاحب جريدة (  النيل )، وكان عاجزاً بيديه ورجليه محدودب الظهر كالجاحظ، وجرت بينهما  مذاكرات أدبية.. وذلك في سنة ( 1313 هـ ).*
*ومرة كتب أحد الحساد في إدلب كتاباً إلى  السيد أبي الهدى الصيادي يطعن فيه بالشيخ طاهر الكيالي، ولما رجع الشيخ  طاهر من الأستانة، زاره جماعة من المهنئين، ومن بينهم ذاك الرجل المسيء،  فقابله الشيخ بالترحيب والبشاشة، وبعد قليل دخل رجل غير معروف، وقرأ آيات  من القرآن تبين جزاء من يلمز الناس ويؤذيهم ويطعن فيهم، ثم خرج، وخرج الرجل  المسيء أيضاً، فأرسل الشيخ رجلاً ليتعرف على الرجل القارئ فلم يجده.*
*زيارته لفلسطين ومصر:
كما زار فلسطين سنة ( 1340 هـ )، < span> واجتمع بالشيخ المجاهد محمد أمين الحسيني مفتي فلسطين وغيره من العلماء والأدباء.*
*وفي السنة نفسها زار مصر واجتمع مع صديقه  الشيخ طنطاوي جوهري مدير المدارس الخديوية بمصر، ونزل في ضيافته، واجتمع  بشيخ الأزهر أبو الفضل الجيزاوي، الذي أعطاه غرفة في رواق الشوام بالأزهر،  والشيخ أبو النصر يوسف الدجوي رئيس جمعية النهضة الدينية الإسلامية بالأزهر  الشريف بمصر وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء، والشيخ العلامة الفقيه محمد بخيت  المطيعي مفتي مصر الأسبق، والأستاذ العلامة محمد فريد وجدي، صاحب كتاب  دائرة المعارف الإسلامية، وغيره من الكتب القيمة، والذي أهداه كثيراً من  مؤلفاته، وكذلك التقى الزعيم الوطني سعد باشا زغلول، بعد عودته من المنفى..  وغيرهم وجرت بينه وبينهم مذاكرات علمية وأدبية فأعجبوا بفضل الشيخ وعلمه..  وجرت بينه وبين الشيخين الكبيرين طنطاوي جوهري ويوسف الدجوي مراسلات  ومكاتبات رائعة وإخوانيات كثيرة استمرت لمدة عشرين سنة تقريباً، وذلك من  سنة ( 1337 هـ / 1919 م ) إلى سنة ( 1354 هـ /”1937 م”>1937 م )، وتدل  هذه المراسلات على حسن البيان، وسعة الاطلاع، وعدم التكلف.*
*زياراته لدمشق:
و في سنة ( 1340 هـ ) زار دمشق ونزل في ضيافة الأستاذ العلامة اللغوي  المؤرخ سليم الجندي المعري، ورئيس المجمع العلمي الأستاذ المؤرخ الأديب  محمد كرد علي.*
*حواره مع مستشرق أمريكي:
والتقى هناك بمستشرق أمريكي وحاوره طويلاً حول معراج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونبوته بحضور الأستاذ محمد كرد علي، وفي اليوم التالي*
*أتى إليه المستشرق الأمريكي ومعه الترجمان، وكان الشيخ عند مضيفه الكريم الأستاذ سليم الجندي،*
*وتابع الحوار معه، ثم أعلن إسلامه بكل حرية وقناعة.
مناقشته لفارس الخوري:
كما زار دمشق في سنة ( 1347 هـ ) و التقى بأحد أعضاء المجمع العلمي بدمشق،  وهو الأستاذ الكبير فارس الخوري، بحضور رئيس المجمع الأستاذ المؤرخ محمد  كرد علي، الذي عرفه عليه.*
*فقال له الشيخ طاهر: هل من الإنسانية أن  أعظم أباك واحترمه وأنت تهين أبي وتحتقره ؟! فقال: لا والله، فقال له: انصح  المبشرين وجهلة المسيحيين( النصارى ) أن يتأدبوا مع رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم،*
*كما نتأدب نحن مع السيد المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام.
فإن ديننا يأمرنا بتعظيم جميع الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام كتعظيمنا لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،*
*حتى لا نجرح عاطفة من عواطف الأمم. وانظر كيف أساءت اليهود لسيدنا عيسى وأمه، وعادوهم،
وجاءت النصارى وأساءوا لنبينا محمد وأمته، وجاءت الشريعة المحمدية فقالت:
( قل ءامنا بالله وما أنزل علينا وما أنزل على إبراهيم و إسماعيل وإسحق  ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتى موسى وعيسى والنبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد  منهم ونحن له مسلمون ) آل عمران.*
*فأنشدك بالله أي الأديان( الديانات ) أوسع صدراً وأسمح معاملة وأفسح دائرة ؟؟!
فقال: والله إني دائماً أقول للنصارى: أنتم تعظمون خمسة آلاف نبي، أرميا وأشعيا وجورجيس وغيرهم،
فهل أتى أحد منهم بإصلاح كإصلاح محمد ؟.
وحاوره الشيخ حول بطلان صلب عيسى عليه السلام، وقتله من قبل اليهود لتكفير خطيئة بني آدم،
وأتى بالحجج والأدلة المقنعة على بطلان ذلك، فقال له الأستاذ فارس الخوري: والله يا أستاذ حجتك قوية.
فسرّ الأستاذ محمد كرد علي من الشيخ، وأهداه كتابه خطط الشام، وعدداً من مجلة المجمع العلمي.
كما زار مدينة حمص وحماة، وأريحا.. واستقبل بأجمل الترحيب، من قبل علمائها وأدبائها.*
*ثناء العلماء عليه:
أثنى عليه العلماء، ثناء طيباً عاطراً، ومنهم، العلامة الشيخ الأديب الشاعر  محمد الخضر حسين التونسي، شيخ الأزهر، وعضو المجمع العلمي بدمشق.. وذلك  عندما زار حلب، في سنة ( 1373 ) هـ..*
*ومما قاله في كتابه الماتع: الرحلات، صفحة ( 122ـ 123 ):
“وأذكر أن فضيلة الأستاذ الشيخ طاهر الكيالي، من أفاضل علماء حلب، وهو من  أجل من لقيت في الشام، استقامة على الدين، قد كتب مذكرة لمعالي وزير  المعارف، الذي هو من آل الكيالي ( وهو الدكتور عبد الرحمن الكيالي )، يذكر  فيها بما للدين من فضل في رقي النشء وسعادة الأمة، ويطلب منه العناية  بالتعليم الديني في المدارس، وجعله علما ًأساسياً في الامتحان، يرتبط به  نجاح الطالب وسقوطه ( رسوبه ).
ووصفه الشيخ العلامة يوسف الدجوي المصري، رحمه الله، بقوله: فضيلة الأستاذ  الجليل والعلامة النبيل ذو المناقب الفاخرة والمزايا المتكاثرة صاحب النسب  العالي والفضل المتلالي السيد الشيخ طاهر الكيالي.
ووصفه صديقه العلامة المفسر طنطاوي جوهري المصري، رحمه الله، بقوله: السيد  الأجل صاحب الفضيلة نقيب السادة العلامة الأستاذ الكبير الشيخ طاهر ملا  الكيالي، وألف رسالة عنه، بعنوان:
الرسالة الطاهرية الكياليّة.*
*ومما أرسله له صديقه الوفي الشيخ طنطاوي جوهري رحمه الله:
سلام على الفضل والمجد والعلا على طاهر الملا كريم العشائر
سمير المعالي مظهر العلم والتقى أخو عز بات قدوة للأكابر*
*فردّ عليه الشيخ طاهر رحمه الله:
سلام على مصر ومن حل في مصر
على الجوهري البحر في العلم والبر
على جامع أشتات كل فضيلة
على الطنطاوي الواجب الحمد والشكر
مواقفه:
حينما دخل المستعمر الفرنسي إلى سورية، سنة ( 1338 هـ ) وقامت ثورة في  البلاد، فتكت بالجيوش الفرنسية، وخصوصاً في جبل الزاوية، بقيادة الزعيم  الوطني إبراهيم هنانو رحمه الله، ولما استولى الفرنسيون بعد ذلك، ألقوا  القبض على كثير من الرجال، واعتقلوهم في السجن ليقتلوهم، فقام الشيخ محمد  طاهر الكيالي، رحمه الله، بحكمته ودرايته، وبواسطة الحاكم العسكري القائم  قام محمد بك، صاحب قرية قسطون وقتئذ، فخلص كثيراً منهم من السجن والقتل،  فجاءوا إليه وشكروه على ذلك، وخاطبه أحدهم وهو الشيخ نور الطه، بهذه الآية  الكريمة:( ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً ).
ولما لم يرق للفرنسيين، تدخل الشيخ بشؤونهم، والثورة لا تزال آثارها باقية،  فإنهم قاموا بسجن رجال من إدلب، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ طاهر، فقام جماعة من  وجهاء جبل الزاوية، وتوسطوا لبعض قواد الفرنسيين، لإخراج الشيخ من السجن  وإطلاق سراحه، لمكانته في قلوب الناس واحترامه، فأطلقوا سراحه بعد يوم واحد  فقط من سجنه، خشية أن يكون بقاؤه في السجن نقمة عليهم من رجال الثورة،  التي لم تزل أوارها مشتعلة.*
*عمله ووظائفه:
عُيِّن مفتياً لمدينة إدلب، ونقيباً للسادة الأشراف، ورئيساً لعلمائها ومدرساً دينياً عاماً فيها.
وكان له درس تفسير آيات الأحكام بعد صلاة الصبح، من كل يوم.. ثم يقرأ  أوراده، ويزور المقابر، ويمشي حول البلدة، ويقول إنها رياضة للجسم.
وله كذلك درس عام بعد صلاة الجمعة، وأما درسه الخاص لتلامذته ( فقه ونحو،  وغير ذلك ) فقد تركه قبل وفاته بنحو عشرين سنة، ليتفرغ لمطالعة الكتب  المتنوعة، فقد كان يقرأ كل ما يقع تحت يده، وكان مجلسه مجلس علم ( مطالعة،  أسئلة، حل مشكلة، إصلاح، وإلا فيشغل نفسه بذكر الله وقراءة الأوراد وما  يحفظه من القرآن الكريم ) حتى بعد أن كف بصره في آخر عمره، فإنه كان يأمر  من يقرأ له في الكتب، وهو يستمع إليه*
*صفاته وأخلاقه:
كان الشيخ عابداً تقياً، ورعاً سمحاً، زاهداً في الدنيا، لا يعرف مقدار  راتبه الذي يقبضه ولده الشيخ حسن، نيابة عنه، ويصرفه على العائلة، وكذلك لا  يعرف شيئاً عن الواردات التي كانت تأتيه من أرضه، ولا يسأل عن ذلك.. بل  كان همه العبادة ومطالعة الكتب.. وكان عنده مكتبة قيمة تحتوي على أكثر من  ألف كتاب،*
*وقد قرأ معظمها، وعلق عليها.
ذهب للحج في سنة ( 1324 هـ ).. والتقى كثيراً من علماء مكة والمدينة، وأجازوه بمروياتهم.*
*مؤلفاته وآثاره:
ألف الشيخ عدّة رسائل علمية، طبع بعضها، ولا يزال البعض الآخر منها  مخطوطاً، عند حفيده الشيخ محمد ثابت الكيالي، مفتي إدلب حالياً.. ومن هذه  الرسائل:*
*1ـ الفريدة الدرية على القصيدة الهدائية.
2ـ رسالة إلى أساتذة المدارس والشبيبة الإسلامية.
3ـ رسالة النصيحة الوهابية، كتبها في أعقاب أحداث الطائف،وعمان، بحدود سنة ( 1345 / أو 1350 هـ ).
وهذه كلها طبعت.. وأما الرسائل التي لم تطبع فهي:
1ـ حاشية على شرح شيخ الإسلام، في المنطق.
2ـ رسالة على خطبة القطب على الشمسية، في المنطق.
3ـ تقريرات على مغني اللبيب، لا بن هشام، في اللغة العربية.
4ـ رسالة في الحرف.
5ـ منظومة في الموجهات.
6ـ تقريرات على عقود الجمان.. وغير ذلك.
كما نشر محاضرة رائعة، بعنوان: الاعتراف بالخطأ والرجوع إلى الصواب، من  أجمل ما يتحلى به أولو الألباب، في بعض الجرائد السورية، وجريدة الرائد  الطرابلسية اللبنانية، في العدد الممتاز، بتاريخ
( 16 محرم سنة 1354 هـ )..
وفاته ومراثيه:
وفي ظهر يوم الثلاثاء، طلب من ولده الشيخ حسن، أن يقرأ له في كتاب “سبيل  السعادة” لصديقه الشيخ يوسف الدجوي، وقال له: اقرأ ما كتبه المؤلف، عن  الإمام الغزالي، في بحث الموت، فقرأ له الأبيات التي قالها الإمام الغزالي  قبل وفاته ( 24 ) بيتاً، والتي شرحها العلامة الشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي  الدمشقي، ومنها:
قل لإخوان رأوني ميتاً فبكوني ورثوا لحالي حزنا
أتظنون بأني ميتكم ليس ذاك الميت والله أنا
وبعد صلاة العشاء من يوم الثلاثاء، السابع عشر من شهر محرم الحرام سنة (  1363 هـ ) الموافق للثاني عشر من كانون الثاني عام ( 1944 م ) فاضت روح  الشيخ إلى بارئها، وانتقلت إلى الملا الأعلى، وبكاه القاصي والداني، وحزن  على فراقه، وقد شيعت جنازته، صباح يوم الأربعاء، في جنازة لم تشهد إدلب لها  مثيلاً، وحضر جنازته كثير من العلماء، والأقرباء، من حلب والمعرة،  وغيرهما.. رحمه الله تعالى.
ورثاه كثير من العلماء والشعراء، ومنهم الشيخ محمد سعيد حسن سعيد، إمام  وخطيب جامع الشيخ ضاهر في اللاذقية، رثاه بقصيدة بلغت ( 27 ) بيتاً من  الشعر، ومطلعها:
يا لخطب في البرايا نزلا ومصاب قد دهانا جللا
أظلم الحي أسى لوقعه وكوى الأحشاء حزناً وقلى
ومنهم الشيخ عبد القادر بن إبراهيم رجب، إمام وخطيب جامع الجوهري بقصيدة بلغت ( 14 ) بيتاً، مطلعها:
هوى بدر تم من سماء الفضائل توارى بأحشاء الثرى بالشمائل
قضى إذ دعي للحق لبى مسرعا هو الطاهر بن الطاهر بن الأماثل
ورثاه الشيخ محمد نافع شامية بقصيدة، بلغت ( 12 ) بيتاً، قال في مطلعها:
تسائل الناس ما للأرض مائلة فقال قائلهم دكت رواسيها
فكرروا سؤلهم ومالها نقصت فصاح صائحهم طاحت عواليها
ورثاه الأستاذ محمد بن الشيخ سليمان المصري، المدرس في ديركوش، بقصيدة،( 21 ) بيتاً، مطلعها:
يا آل بيت أزهري طاهر الكون أظلم في الفقيد النادر
قد غيب المقدار أمس محمداً مصباح باد إدلب والحاضر
كما رثاه الشيخ الفاضل يحيى فاخوري، مفتي اعزاز، بقصيدة، ( 9 ) أبيات، قال فيها:
مالي أرى وحشة حلت بوادينا مالي أرى ظلمة تغشى مغانينا
مالي أرى الدنيا قد ضاقت بأنفسنا ما للكرب قد أمسى مواتينا
ورثاه نثراً وشعراً الشيخ الأديب إبراهيم الكيالي، وقد كتبت على قبره، وهي:
عليك سحاب الفضل والجود هامر فقبرك بالعرفان والعرف عامر
فكنت وبالتقوى لسانك ذاكر وصدرك بحر بالشريعة زاخر
قضيت حياة بالمحامد كلها حليف العلى تزدان فيك المحاضر
وقد كنت في دنياك كاسمك طاهراً فأرخ وفي الجنات مثواك طاهر
= ( 1363 هـ )
مصادر الترجمة:
ترجمة مطولة للشيخ كتبها نجله الشيخ حسن الكيالي، مفتي إدلب سابقاً، في كتاب :تاريخ الكامل الكيالي،
للشيخ محمد كامل بن الشيخ محمد الكيالي المشهور بالنائب، وهو مخطوط، أهداني نسخة منه،
الشيخ محمد ثابت الكيالي، مفتي إدلب الحالي رحمه الله، بالإضافة إلى مطالعتي ومتابعتي لموضوع التراجم..
*

*
*

----------

